
	Looking for Start-Ups to Join Fantasy Football League; Prize is Blog Coverage for Company - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/08/08/fantasy-football-20-via-my-blog-readers/
======
shafqat
NewsCred is in.

